# Auralia's Colors (New fantasy fiction book)



## Scott (Dec 1, 2007)

The new book [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Auralias-Colors-Auralia-Thread-1/dp/1400072522/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1196569316&sr=8-1"]Auralia's Colors[/ame] looks interesting for those with an appreciation for fantasy. From Publishers Weekly:


> Film critic and author Overstreet (Through a Screen Darkly) offers a powerful myth for his first foray into fiction. The kingdom of Abascar is cloaked in gloom, sentenced to an ongoing wintering by a jealous queen, in which colors have been done away with and are only allowed in the royal court. But young Auralia, found as a baby by the river and raised by outcasts, has a talent for finding colors everywhere and bringing them to life in a way no one has ever seen before. The fate of the kingdom rests on what Auralia chooses to do and how the king responds. Overstreet creates a world with not only its own geography but its own vocabulary—it is haunted by beastmen, home to cloudgrasper trees, vawns (something like dinosaurs) and twister fish. T*here are Christian bones to the story*—particularly in the mystery of the beast called the Keeper, who is always moving about, but he likes to hide just to see who'll come seeking—which may be too obvious to some and not at all clear to others. Overstreet's writing is precise and beautiful, and the story is masterfully told. Readers will be hungry for the next installment.


----------

